# January show in Lancaster, PA



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The Reading Pigeon club show in Lancaster, PA icoming up in January 9-11. The deadline to submit entries is December 28. This is a great, large show.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I will be there to stock up on supplies!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I won't be there this year but my sister and her kids will be .


----------



## riveroaksloft (Jan 4, 2015)

its a great place to buy and sell as well as meet master breeders and see birds you never come across unless at a big show


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

great show! we are not showing but my daughter and i will be out there saturday to see the birds and supplies.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I will be going on Sat.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

A_Smith said:


> I will be going on Sat.


See you there!


----------



## riveroaksloft (Jan 4, 2015)

Getting excited about the show I hope my travels are safe 😄


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

If anyone is there with Hamburg Stickens please forward contact information to me. I am looking for a source for the breed.


----------

